# Upgraded 500GB HR10-250 DirecTV HD TiVo Needs a Home



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not even sure if there is a market any longer for these. I recently switched to U-Verse and must get rid of my beloved HR10-250. It's been upgraded with a 500GB HD and I will also send the original 250GB drive with the TiVo software on it for a backup. 

Comes with an unused remote and all of the original packaging. I believe it has the HDMI hardware bug; but, I only tried it once and it may have been fixed with software updates. Other than that, it really hasn't given me any issues. 

I'm not really sure how much it's worth, so I'll say $100, OBO (+shipping and PayPal fees). I really don't want to hassle with eBay and would love for this to go to another TiVo enthusiast. I'm in the central Ohio area if someone would like to pick it up locally.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

For the last few years I have been accepting these for placing in loving adopted homes: friends and family. Though interest is very close to satisfied at this point, I could certainly use a few more.

I don't need the hard drives as I refurbish and install custom software anyway and still have some old ones lying around; I also have lots of extra remotes. I do appreciate getting the power cords.

My ongoing offer is actual shipping, prepaid, which usually $15-$20 depending on location. The motive on both sides is simply to keep these fine machines in service. I've been known to kick in an extra $10 beyond the shipping cost, if that makes the deal.

People do report getting money for them on eBay, obviously a better deal than the "shipping cost only" I'm offering; but I've picked up half a dozen HR10's here alone.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Wil said:


> For the last few years I have been accepting these for placing in loving adopted homes: friends and family. Though interest is very close to satisfied at this point, I could certainly use a few more.
> 
> I don't need the hard drives as I refurbish and install custom software anyway and still have some old ones lying around; I also have lots of extra remotes. I do appreciate getting the power cords.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm not sure what you're offering. $20 shipping?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

buckeyenut said:


> I guess I'm not sure what you're offering. $20 shipping?


Apparently he wants it for free, except that he'll pay the shipping.

Stick it on Craigslist and see if you get any nibbles.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

unitron said:


> Apparently he wants it for free, except that he'll pay the shipping.
> 
> Stick it on Craigslist and see if you get any nibbles.


about the only thing you can use this for now is OTA, unless you record a ton of SD. all of directv's legacy channels are gone so you can't use it for HD.

i bought one years ago for $60. at that time, directv was still using mpeg2.


----------

